# Sage water filter (charcoal)



## MarkT

Hi guys,

Just wanted some advice please. I'm using Volvic and Waitrose water 50/50 ratio for the Barista Express and I would like to know if I need to buy the water filter that comes with sage water tank for the machine.

As they are not cheap. Breville ones goes for £23 for 6 and on ebay the general ones goes for £20.47 from America.

All the advice and thoughts appreciated.

many thanks.

Mark.


----------



## NickdeBug

The short answer is, no.

If you do want to buy them they are £12.99 delivered for 6 direct from Sage Appliances.


----------



## MarkT

Thank you very much. I can use that money towards water then lol


----------



## Xpenno

I would recommend some kind of filter to stop any debris getting into the machine. Even dust or coffee grinds could cause a blockage.

The final benefit is that a carbon filter will remove any taste/oder that you might get if your water sits in the tank for a while.


----------



## Beanosaurus

I still have my original filter in. I've had my SDB for getting on 18 months now haha...


----------



## Bolta

I cut my last filter open, just to see what's inside. I did not find any carbon inside. It was filled with an ion exchange resin. Has anyone tried to regenerate this resin?


----------



## Obnic

Xpenno said:


> I would recommend some kind of filter to stop any debris getting into the machine.


Spence, what type of filter are you using in your Vesuvius? I confess I have only the stock plastic net that came with the machine.


----------



## AMCD300

Bolta said:


> I cut my last filter open, just to see what's inside. I did not find any carbon inside. It was filled with an ion exchange resin. Has anyone tried to regenerate this resin?


Ah - I wondered why it felt squidgy and not granular, like a traditional carbon filter. I did not put mine in because I thought is was faulty. You live and learn...


----------



## Dallah

Filter is changed every 2 months. Therefore it means you are spending approx. £1 per month for the filter. Use the Sage filter and have the peace of mind that if it goes wrong and a warranty service is required, they can't blame you for not following the documented service procedures.


----------



## espressotechno

All depends on the water used: Soft water just needs a carbon block filter, if at all; hard water needs an ion-exchange filter.

I think that York water is soft - just look inside your kettle to establish whether water is hard/soft/etc......

Waste of time trying to regenerate ion-exchange resin - use the time to drink more coffee ! LOL


----------



## Xpenno

Obnic said:


> Spence, what type of filter are you using in your Vesuvius? I confess I have only the stock plastic net that came with the machine.


I just use the stock device to try and stop particles. The water should be OK as I make it myself.


----------



## RossT

I think a years supply of filters for £12 is worth the money and a better if servicing is required. Ive soft water but would still change it every 2 weeks.

The extremely expensive cleaning tablets? Not so much when there are proven alternatives for less then half the price.


----------



## RossT

#2 months, im not mad!


----------



## NickdeBug

Agree re filters.

Cafiza 900g for £8 on Amazon (will last years)

Descale - 1kg food grade citric acid - £4 (Gary **** tip - run through hot water tap and keep tasting until it doesn't taste like lemonade any more - thanks Gary!)


----------



## Mach

I have had my SBExpress since November and recently it all went horribly wrong. The lovely engineer guy from Sage appliances came out and took the beast apart and replaced the solenoid valve. He, too, recommended changing the filter AND descaling every two months in London. I am glad I asked him about the descaling. I had no idea it ought to be done so often.


----------



## Dallah

Mach said:


> I have had my SBExpress since November and recently it all went horribly wrong. The lovely engineer guy from Sage appliances came out and took the beast apart and replaced the solenoid valve. He, too, recommended changing the filter AND descaling every two months in London. I am glad I asked him about the descaling. I had no idea it ought to be done so often.


Does it not tell you when to descaler like the SDB does. If it works similarly, at the start you test your water source for hardness and enter the value during initial machine setup. It then keeps track of how much water goes through it and tells you when to descaler.

With the soft water in Manchester that is basically never but I am king every six months just in case.


----------



## Spy

Sage Duo Temp does not have this feature









You just have to remember to descale every couple of months


----------

